# Gas Gas Bones straps on non bremont watches?? --pics inside--



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Alright... I know you guys have been putting your GGB straps on watches other than Bremont so lets see them.

I'll start it off with this manual wind Hammy on a sand colored GAS GAS:


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Here's my OMEGA PO XL on an orange and black GGB strap. It is longer lug to lug than a Bremont but the leather lug loops stretch to make it work fine!:-! Cheers Jim:-!


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

I have one on an SKX007. I'll see if I have pics. It is a mite tight but looks and feels okay.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Well they have been enjoyed for years by many here at WUS before they were on Bremont watches. I had a few made recently for my Ball Stormchaser DLC Glow LE.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

I just slapped my Breitling Navitimer 806 on a GGB tan canvas strap and I think I have found a wining combination! Cheers Jim :-!


----------

